# Anyone got a good push pull legs routine?



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Given 5x5 the last 6 months or so of my life, now I'm looking to change it up.

Anyone got a good push pull legs routine? fancy something a little different to what I've been doing.

Cheers


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I do a push pull legs but it is very low volume

legs

front squat or back squat

warm up

1-8

1-5

1-3- drop set

leg press

1-8

2-5 drop set on last set.

SLDL

1-8

2-5

push

bb bench

1-10

1-8

2-5 drop set

weight dips

1-10

2-5 drop set each time

CGBP

1-8

1-5 2 forced reps

EZ skull

1-10

1-8

1-8 superset with bench dip to failure

Pull

Dead

warm up properly

1-8

1-5

1-3 or a double

BB row

1-10

1-8 drop set

WGC (I pre exhaust with long arm pull downs 2-15)

1-8

1-5

1-3 drop set

Ez curl

warm-up o a good pump

1-5 2 forced reps drop set for 5 reps the 2 more forced reps concentrating on the neg

repeat

close grip pull downs or close grip pull up if you have a straight bar.

1-8

1-5 drop set

It works for me as I make sure to go heavy on compounds and make sure to warm up well and generate the intensity with the drop sets, forced reps, negetives anything that feels like it is working.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Low volume suits me on a P/P/L routine. The above looks good to me, pretty similar to what I do.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/training-articles/39887-pull-push-legs-routine.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/95834-let-me-know-what-you-think-please.html#post1601600


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

thanks, reps to those who answered


----------

